# Help! Need way to locate low voltage light cables



## Proulx06 (Jan 8, 2007)

I have zero idea if such a product exists, but if I had a suspicion that someone cut through my low-voltage line inadvertantly, I'd start at the transformer and pull the whole wire up until I found the break. As long as you find the break, fix it, and rebury the line, the customer should be happy. Just charge more to offset the time resetting the line. *shrug*


----------



## Johnboy555 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Think!!*

Oh Come on guys!!! There has to be someone out there that knows where I can find a reasonably priced cable locator!?!?
The whole idea is to NOT have to pull up the whole cable!!
These are "high end" properities and they won't be happy if their landscaping gets "messed up" ..and their willing to pay for just that.


----------



## Proulx06 (Jan 8, 2007)

I've done a lot of research on low-voltage setups recently, and one of the best sites I've found is lawnsite.com. There's a section primarily for low-voltage lighting, and it's mainly for professionals in the industry. If such a product exists, they'll know about it.


----------



## jwhite (Mar 12, 2006)

My experience with cable finders is that you get what you pay for.

I have never seen a less expensive model be worth the price.

Also, in most areas, even low voltage is regulated electrical work. If you are doing this without a licence you are in violation of the law. The proper thing to do is to sub the electrical work, let the electrician worry about how to find the break in the wires, and charge your customer accordingly.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Look for the Live Wire tester at theis site.

http://www.gardnerbender.com/


----------



## Johnboy555 (Dec 30, 2007)

So Mr...Miss... or Mrs...JWhite are you the " electrical Police" ??? I've been a professional Handyman for over 34 years and I'll put the knowledge of the jobs that I do against anyone out there. And If I don't know how to do a job I find out. Sometimes I come to a forum like this. For information.. not opinions of someone that I don't know, or doesn't know me. Do me a favor..don't assume that I'm a moron and I'll do my best to do the same for you!!
I'm not looking for a cable finder that will do brain surgery... just one that will inject a signal that a meter can pick up 6" underground.
I'll check the sites from you other guys with my thanks, at least you have something positive.
Johnboy


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

JohnBoy555:,,

I think you better think of your remark here and i know you are profesal handyman but do you have a electrician lisc to work on low voltage system ??

because there are few state have regulations there and if someone do the repair on someone else property the rules get pretty strict with this matter and in fact i know one state went after few landscapers on this sisuation.

what type of lisc you have on hand now ?? 

I will admit here i have master electrician lisc here i carry two verison both state of Wisconsin and Paris France so i know both electrical codes.

and what more i don't know what state you are from so there is few electrical related issue it will show up there 

you work for 34 years now you should know what is your limit is. 

keep in your mind i am not acting like a smartbutt talk here but i just want to steer it right for safety reason.

for the cable locators they are not cheap most are $450 and above and sometime it will be eaiser to pony up with a EC with a reasonable fee they can find a break on the line so fast.

I do have 3 diffrent line locators devices it depending on what sisuation called for. some can be found by tone alone but most of my time i go few diffrent reason.

i could post a type of wire locator device what you are looking for but i rather wait until you reply to me if you are licsened or not.

Merci, Marc


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

Get a telephone tone generator and receiver. Connect @ transformer (remove LV wires from transformer first) Use the reciever to follow the cable from the transformer to wherever the break is. Test each conductor separately and remove all lamps first.


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

> do you have a electrician lisc to work on low voltage system ??


 
Gimme a break. It's freaking lanscape lights.


Progressive electronics makes a decent finder for around 200. Usually it works like a champ, other times not so much.


----------



## Johnboy555 (Dec 30, 2007)

LOL French and from Wisconsin!!! 

What more can I say????


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Donc ce que.,, que je peux faire de lui ??


----------



## Johnboy555 (Dec 30, 2007)

Sorry guys... I had to type that one from the floor!! I fell out of my chair laughing...

Anyway.. thanks lawn guy...sometimes it just takes a finger poke to point you in the right direction. I can just take a telephone tone gen and then just check each light socket then at least then I'll know which run, between which lights (DUH!!!) and not have to drop $400 bucks ! Sometimes you just can't see the forest....


----------



## Johnboy555 (Dec 30, 2007)

frenchelectrican said:


> Donc ce que.,, que je peux faire de lui ??


Puits mis ! ! Je ne te demanderai de faire rien !:yes:


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

Johnboy555 said:


> Sorry guys... I had to type that one from the floor!! I fell out of my chair laughing...
> 
> Anyway.. thanks lawn guy...sometimes it just takes a finger poke to point you in the right direction. I can just take a telephone tone gen and then just check each light socket then at least then I'll know which run, between which lights (DUH!!!) and not have to drop $400 bucks ! Sometimes you just can't see the forest....


You're welcome. That's why I make the big bucks... :thumbup:


----------



## jwhite (Mar 12, 2006)

Johnboy555 said:


> So Mr...Miss... or Mrs...JWhite are you the " electrical Police" ??? I've been a professional Handyman for over 34 years and I'll put the knowledge of the jobs that I do against anyone out there. And If I don't know how to do a job I find out. Sometimes I come to a forum like this. For information.. not opinions of someone that I don't know, or doesn't know me. Do me a favor..don't assume that I'm a moron and I'll do my best to do the same for you!!
> I'm not looking for a cable finder that will do brain surgery... just one that will inject a signal that a meter can pick up 6" underground.
> I'll check the sites from you other guys with my thanks, at least you have something positive.
> Johnboy


I never assumed you were a moron. You suggested that. 

I assumed that you were an unlicenced person taking the food out of the mouths of those of us who practice the electrical trade full time, took the test, and pay insurance premiums to cover our work.

I am also not the electrial police. In fact I do not know of such an agency in this country. I do know about the state board of examiners. They will glady investigate any claim (in my state) about unlicenced persons doing electrical work.


----------



## BT5150 (Nov 1, 2011)

I KNOW I'm digging up a VERY old thread here, was looking for some info on line tracers for low voltage lines and low and behold, google serves up THIS thread as my #2 result! Just thought I'd add the rather ironic twist here that back on 2008 somebody was getting taken out to the woodshed for messin around with those low voltage lines without an electrician's license in WI, but as of 2017 in WI (along with a fair # of other states) there is NO licensing for handling low voltage wiring, which (pardon the pun) is SHOCKING, considering our state's LOVE for licensing (and collecting FEE$$$!!!) but true! Just FYI, many states DO have a separate low voltage license(s) and I thought I heard of at least one that lowered the threshold to 10 volts to need a real, master electrician to hook up your $39.99 Junkibu LV path light set. 

Although as a realtor I always tell clients, friends, etc do NOT do electrical work requiring a permit and especially do not hire "handyman Pete" who lists "wiring" among 47 other specialties in his craigslist ad and only takes ca$h payments to do it either and that's mainly for liability reasons, plus chance of possibly having local inspector "bust you", I do find licensing for low voltage work, unless maybe if you're talking about in wall stuff, a bit extreme. Rest easy though, despite this tough talk back in 2008, no LV PD in WI!!!


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

just buy a good one, and spread the cost out over a few jobs. ie: overhead...

..... oh wow! did NOT pay attention to the date of that OP. I'm assuming that job is done and over with, and OP is on his 3rd or 4th meter by now...


----------

